# harvesting wood



## microvision (Sep 8, 2008)

I was wandering around the woods last weekend and I noticed the interesting root system of a fallen evergreen tree. I'm thinking of going back with a saw and collect a few pieces for my tank. Is this a bad idea? If its cleaned and dried in an oven would that be enough, or are there concerns with using this kind of ?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Don't use pine...the resins in it are toxic.

Not sure about raw woods, but take a walk along the lake perhaps. That's where I got my drifwood for my Aquarium. All bits of wood in my tank came from Lake ontario and I baked the living hell out of it. I got several pieces that are chocolate brown. They'll sink after a good soaking, but best to weight the sucker down somehow.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

As sunstar says, pines have resins which will leach into the water and kill your tank. 
Driftwood is generally fine. As are some (but not all) hardwoods. Fruit trees are all fine for harvesting wood.


----------



## Gargoyle (Aug 21, 2008)

When I moved into my new house, it had a hedge. It was hardwood, but it was a mess and as I removed it, I discovered it had remarkable twisted roots. I soaked them outdoors all summer (with a screen for mosquitoes) and now have six tanks decorated with beautiful pieces. I didn't bake them - it was soaking, and then a little time in a tank full of Loracarid cats. Peckoltia pretty well polish a good piece of wood.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I think you sort of made driftwood. I like the eroded look of wood. But I've been wanting some really nice twisted root, or something fallen tree-ish. I found my log easily enough, but the branch/root thingin my tank, took a while to locate.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Actually, a great place for really gnarly looking pieces like roots? Along a river bank in a forest. I found quite a few neat pieces that I had in my panaque tank (I had to tear the tank down, no space )


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hmm, I've been doing that for 5 years now. But haven't you guys eventually found that your driftwood will decompose and stink up the tank?
Anyway, I've collected many many driftwood over the years. They where great the first couple of years. But recently, I have to pull all of my old driftwood out because they are getting to the point where they decompose and leech out alot of stuff.
Most notably, they play havock with your water parameter. I've had a planted tank that was doing OK for the past 2 years. But for the last several months, I've been struggly with algae problem and the water would stink up in a matter of days after water change. Anyway, it got to the point where I can no longer control the algea and bad water. So had to take out the driftwood to physically clean it. That was when I discover that the stink was comming from the driftwood. I also check all of my older driftwood and they all stink. So I have to pull out all my driftwood. The only ones that survived where the supper hardwood from Asia.
I haven't read about this happening to other people. But as a precaution, do pick up your driftwood and smell them from time to time. It's possible that they may be the cause of your algae and bad water problem.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, I realise the wood will eventually go off, which is a shame, but that is natural for wood to do so. That asian stuff will go off as well, but maybe after a longer time. I think it's made of a much harder hard wood. All wood will rot, but at least you can enjoy it for a while.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Hmm, I've been doing that for 5 years now. But haven't you guys eventually found that your driftwood will decompose and stink up the tank?
> Anyway, I've collected many many driftwood over the years. They where great the first couple of years. But recently, I have to pull all of my old driftwood out because they are getting to the point where they decompose and leech out alot of stuff.
> Most notably, they play havock with your water parameter. I've had a planted tank that was doing OK for the past 2 years. But for the last several months, I've been struggly with algae problem and the water would stink up in a matter of days after water change. Anyway, it got to the point where I can no longer control the algea and bad water. So had to take out the driftwood to physically clean it. That was when I discover that the stink was comming from the driftwood. I also check all of my older driftwood and they all stink. So I have to pull out all my driftwood. The only ones that survived where the supper hardwood from Asia.
> I haven't read about this happening to other people. But as a precaution, do pick up your driftwood and smell them from time to time. It's possible that they may be the cause of your algae and bad water problem.


The stink is usually from places that are buried or do not get oxygen. I find the same on my found wood. The parts that are touching substrate (ie the bottom) turn dark and stink like high hell. The anerobic bacteria breaking it down are what stink.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I haven't read about this happening to other people.


It has happened to me too, which is why I only use the hardwood from asia now too.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

rotate the found stuff once in a while....if you can. mine are in non planted tanks.


----------



## Gargoyle (Aug 21, 2008)

I've had no problem after years of doing this, and of keeping very delicate fish in these tanks. The key is water circulation.
The best wood I have ever had is from a peat bog near the Quebec/NB border. I had a friend from Rimouski who brought me a two foot piece. It's been in one tank or another since 1994.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd like to find some really interesting bits of wood in future. I am particular about what I am after. It gotta speak to me and looks gnarly.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'm easy 

I like the ones that have nooks and crannies and holes and space under to allow for my plecs to hide in/on/under. And it's got to have a nice shape too.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I like twisty. But then again I am twisted  the log in my tank was perfect. hollow, right sort of look. and that rooty branch with all the moss. when I found it, I was in hamilton on my bike. My husband knew I was gonna take it. he had to hook it over his bike and tie it down. he still got his leg snarled. I still look for the perfect peices.


----------



## microvision (Sep 8, 2008)

With all the talk of rot and algae, I'm thinking I'll skip the wood this time around... On the other hand, I would like to keep a pleco or two so. what about some clear acrylic varnish for the wood?


----------



## Gargoyle (Aug 21, 2008)

My Peckoltia literally ate wood and, umm, 'passed' sawdust. If you compare the possible effects of eating varnish to a tiny bit of pollution - there's your answer. I would never put any varnish in a fishtank. 
I have never lost a fish because of hardwood used as driftwood.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

My nerite keeps eating the wood too, so I would not consider varnishing the wood. you don't know what chemicals may leach into th ewater and slag all your fish.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

well i think wood only rots to a certain point and then it becmoes differnt somehow... i get all my driftwood from the lake shore, but you can tell how long a pice of wood has been sitting in the water .i dont know for sure but i think it takes years of wood to become drift wood.. maybe im wrong.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I kinda think you are right. When I look for driftwood, I find bits that are usually very dark brown. they strike me as ready. Other woods just don't cut it.


----------

